# a simple gift bag question



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Since my party consisted of adults only and I knew that I was going to have 50 quests. I made up 60 favor bags. The bag was filled with candy and handmade Halloween coins. Go generic, you can't go wrong. Just always remember to have extra for those that pop up unexpectedly....


----------



## Redneck220 (Dec 13, 2005)

*gift bag alternatives*

I haven't done a halloween party in years,,im too busy "haunting" 

But,,,my mom really gets into it and has a big halloween dinner she invites people too. Each year is diff theme. Last year was "Mummies" so food had a mummy theme to it, they even had a stromboli she made to look like a mummy, that was pretty cool. Anyway, instead of bags she gives out favors she makes up that are themed to the dinner.

This past year since it was "mummies" she bought little tins that were rectangular shaped and decorated them to look like ancient coffins. Inside she put bone shaped candies.

Not exactly bags, but thought it might serve to help with ideas

Mike


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I actually had my first adult Halloween party last year, but it was all women - witches to be exact. So I gave everyone a gift. Mine was a little glass pumpkin votive (with a tealight) and inside a Halloween take out (like chinese food) box - from Michael's. They were very cute and easy to pack (36 of them). 

Personally, I think I would give out one per couple or per person if they come single. It can add up fast, but if you make a nice bag, couples are certainly not going to complain that they don't each get one - at least I can't imagine my husband and I or are friends doing that. Either that or you'll have to skimp a little and go cheaper and give one to each person if you're worried. I'd love to hear what you're giving, as I am considering mine already this year too.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Pandora - sticking with my haunted hoedown theme, my adult gift bag ideas are: deck of cards or poker card set - from Dollar Tree; western shaped little soaps (boot & hat); small votive candle; personalized candy bars; misc. candy; possibly a saloon type coin. Not sure what else. The bags are plain brown, but either tied with orange & black bow string or jute type string. A thank you note will be attached and I've also got some little western charms that I might attach also. I'm always open to suggestions too! Hope this helps.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

BooBerrie-the sounds adorable!! Those will come out great, I'm sure.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Pandora and BooBerrie, (love the names by the way) I'm spookilicious I have a halloween party that has both adults and kids at it. We usually use this party to kick off the Haunted House we do outside. I haven't given out gift bags yet but I was thinking this year of making a Halloween craft that I could give the adults. I'm all about that stuff. I thought it might be nice to give them something they could use as a decoration years after. Of course the kids always get some type of cool Halloween treat. My boys are 13 and 15 so I have lots of options for them. Never too cute for the boys though. I love the western theme that sounds like its going to be a blast. Good luck and I hope to hear from you.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

lacey38655 said:


> Since my party consisted of adults only and I knew that I was going to have 50 quests. I made up 60 favor bags. The bag was filled with candy and handmade Halloween coins. Go generic, you can't go wrong. Just always remember to have extra for those that pop up unexpectedly....



Hey Lacey, its me spookilicious mama, tell me more about those handmade Halloween coins. They sound cute


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

I would be interested in hearing more about the halloween coins as well. I've been trying to get ideas for my party gift bags too and this sounds interesting.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I do an adult only Halloween party and have given out treat bags for the last two years. I try to keep the total cost of each bag under $3 but I only provide bags for students of the gym and their SOs so I'm only looking at about 45 bags. I buy from Oriental Trading and try to put things in them that aren't too "kiddy". Last year I had skull & crossbone car magnets, light up skull shot glasses, skull & crossbone bouncy balls, skeleton arm ink pens, and skeleton arm/leg suckers. Everyone seemed really happy with them.


----------



## lbelle3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Last year was my first year giving out gift bags. I used brown paper lunch bags and glued hand made brooms to them. I just went outside and collected a bunch of branches , tied them together with wire and voila!

Inside i put the little water bottles with some advil packets (the sinlge packets) hot glued to the neck of the bottle. I figured some people would wake up with headaches . Of course there was chocolate, and some printed "fortunes" inside. I know there was something else...but i cant remember. 

Everyone seemed to like them. ANd i t was fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I gave out treat bags last year that had some goodies for the kids in them. I also made the labels & attached them to small white candy bags. There is a picture below.

This year for my tot's I will have bags again but due to the amount of adults we had come thru last year I'd like to have something for them........so I'm making these coffins & I'm going to put 5 of the gourmet chocolates we make for our company inside the coffin. This will be for adults only & only one to a family.

papercoffins


muffy

PS ooppsss BOO, I'm afraid I got off track here forgetting this was an inquiery for gift bags for guests at your party......sorry!!lol


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Those are nice bags Muffy. For the kiddies, I took the plain brown paper bags and stenciled them all with western designs. For the adults, I'm using the larger brown gift bag (with handles) and I've tied orange & black string to them. It's nice you put your name and address on them because when the kids are home going thru their stuff they will remember you and seek you out next year. I don't know how kids do it - all my nieces & nephews can tell you what I got them for any given birthday or Christmas. I can't remember what I did yesterday. Geez, getting old sucks (but I'm happy to be here!)


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm curious about those coins too - they sound way cool!

I like to get those little orange leaf bags they make for people to hang from their trees that look like ghosts. I fill those with fun stuff I buy at the dollar store, and try to include a home-made treat. One year I made my own candles, which was fun but not as inexpensive as buying them at a dollar store. The bags serve as a goodie as well, because they are decorations the guest can use for leaves and hang from their trees and are biodegradable.

Also, another great thing to fill a bag is to get an old-fashioned polariod and take snaps of everyone in their costumes together. It can be another thing to fill their goodie bag at the end of each night, and will make sure the guest never forgets the party!


Leigh Clements
The Mystery Maiden
Shot In The Dark Mysteries.com


----------

